# BUNAC (noob)



## talie (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi I've recently heard about BUNAC and I'm really excited about getting over there!

Eventually I wanna move over completley, what are the chances of doing this after doing the BUNAC courses?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

talie said:


> Hi I've recently heard about BUNAC and I'm really excited about getting over there!
> 
> Eventually I wanna move over completley, what are the chances of doing this after doing the BUNAC courses?


depends on your qualifications, skills and experience. What do you do for a living back home?


----------

